# Georgia inshore 6/20/21



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok i'm down with the whole trip up untill the catching redfish in a castnet part   i hope to god you guys werent scoring reds this way :-/ aint sayin' ive never been castnetting mullet and got one myself but never kept them and always promptly released them asap!! just think about it next time your given the opprotunity is all im sayin'   other than that you guys did a great job


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Pretty fun couple of days! A tripletail inshore and some nice reds on the 5wt!  That's some cool stuff, right there. Funny they were piled up so tight that you could cast net them at will. ;D

This is not a bash, just saying that it is against the law to net reds, or a lot of other gamefish, in Florida. Don't know about Georgia, but you better check the regulations if you don't know, especially if you to plan to continue publically admitting to doing it intentionally. :


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't think you have to be concerned about him taking fish illegally. He's an excellent fisherman.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

> Pretty fun couple of days! A tripletail inshore and some nice reds on the 5wt!  That's some cool stuff, right there. Funny they were piled up so tight that you could cast net them at will. ;D
> 
> This is not a bash, just saying that it is against the law to net reds, or a lot of other gamefish, in Florida. Don't know about Georgia, but you better check the regulations if you don't know, especially if you to plan to continue publically admitting to doing it intentionally. :


We were definately not trying to catch those reds in the cast net.  My buddy ran out of mud minnows and he was just trying to get some more bait and just so happened to catch them while trying to get bait.  It was fun to watch but we were not purposly trying to cast net for reds.  Im sure there is some kind of law against it.  He actually got reallly lucky because its only a 4 ft cast net.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well that make me feel better  kinda hard to resist when there swimming by and your loaded to throw the net ;D but fair is fair and we all gotta play by the rules  so i noticed though in ga. you guys can keep 5 a day  wow man yall either dont have many red fisherman up there or otherwise yall got a heck of a fishery going on


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> so i noticed though in ga. you guys can keep 5 a day   wow man yall either dont have many red fisherman up there or otherwise yall got a heck of a fishery going on


I know, that's something isn't it?! I don't keep 5 reds a year, it'd probably take me 3 or 4 years to keep all 5. ;D Seems like Texas or Louisiana or both have a huge limit too.


----------

